# Good Old Land Rover, Brit Military style



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

This build was pretty much OOB, with some added parts to biff up the original look of the kit. I just do not like things too plain looking. Still need to add a couple of minor things but generally it's done. So I hope you like it. The kit is from Italeri and it is 1/24.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nicely done, very realistic pics in the sunlight. 

Now if I could only fit inside & start her up.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Highly realistic!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Nothing beats natural lighting.


----------

